# Espresso Kitchen, Bournemouth



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Just enjoyed a lovely double espresso in this coffee shop located in the centre of Bournemouth, serving *beanpress* as their house blend. They had a guest single origin on offer and a decaf option too.

Highly recommended in terms of service, quality and range of drinks/cakes. Piccolo, flat whites and 'barista specialities' were on offer, but no filter/drip methods; espresso based only, but prepared well. Brewed on a La Marzocco (not sure of the exact machine, but it was 2 group..!).

I intended to walk to Boscanova but time and the rain changed me plans - I watched the Liverpool lose to Chelsea







and then cheered myself up after stumbling across this place in a sea of Starbucks & Costas!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats a great place in Bournemouth by The Triangle.

When we stay there always our first stop every morning.

Have found Boscanova in Boscombe good for coffee but not for food


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

With you there Spune, its the best you will get in Bournemouth for sure. Its where I usually go while the better half goes shopping for shoes or whatever! Sounds like they have made some changes as last time I went they had a beautiful old red retro Gaggia and they were using Origin beans.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha. I'm visiting the area you see so wondered into Bournemouth for a few hours this afternoon only to be uninspired by the amount of the same old generic high street shops, so was really pleased to be so pleasantly surprised by the discovery of this place! Had a lovely walk along near the East Cliff area in the evening sunshine afterwards, though.


----------

